# Geldkarte und Sofortüberweisung.de patzen beim Online-Bezahlen



## Newsfeed (25 September 2009)

Bei seiner Recherche für einen Report über Bezahlsysteme stolperte c't-Redakteur Axel Kossel über zwei Fehler - einer zu seinen Gunsten und einer zu seinen Ungunsten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

